# Encouraging friends to 'go Golden'



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey! Not sure if this is the right place, since they'd possibly be interested in adopting an adult or older dog from a breeder as well as a rescue, but here goes. I have some very good friends who are reletively new to dog ownership, but are doing exceptionally well (particularly in light of the fact that they have the most difficult dog I've ever met!). They currently own a female 1 yr old Siberian Husky, who they rescued as a puppy. And she is a tough one! They excercise this dog a lot- and they have to vary the routine constantly as she gets bored very fast. They are strongly considering adding a second dog to their home to keep their girl company and to just 'fill out' the family unit. Hubby and I are encouraging them to look at the sporting breeds, as they really could use a dog who is a little easier this time around. We really believe that once you go golden, you'll wonder why you ever had anything else, lol. But they want an adult/older dog/maybe another rescue, and I'm having trouble finding golden rescues in BC, Canada. On one hand, perhaps that's a good thing- people are sooooo happy to have them that they never fall into the wrong hands and need to be rescued:crossfing, however I suspect that this is not true. I've looked at our provincial breed club's webpage, but no dice. Puppies available from a number of breeders, but not any golden kids needing 'rehoming'. These folks are committed and would be wonderful golden parents, I'd love to have a rescue website to send their way as they deserve to treat themselves to a Golden, and there must be a Golden out there who needs their time, love, and attention. If anyone has any leads on such an organization, I'd really appreciate it! I'd even appreciate any leads on lab rescue groups operating in BC, as they are considering an 8 yr old golden lab cross from the local SPCA. I think this would be a lovely dog (he really does look like a sweetheart- at 8 years his family decided he 'wasn't working out'!), but I'm a little concerned about the possibilty of arthritis (their husky plays VERY rough). I'd just love to have a few more options to throw their way. And I'm curious for myself as well, lol.....


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

You are a wonderful friend to steer your friends in the right direction. I think adopting an older dog from a breeder is a great and underutilized option. A friend of mine did this with a cav several years ago, and she got a gorgeous and well socialized little lady whose breeding and showing days were over. Having had two rescued springer spaniels in the past, I can also say that rescuing is hugely rewarding but also has its share of challenges. Our rescue girls definitely came with their share of issues, and after also recently going the reputable breeder/golden retriever puppy route, I must say that the puppy was a cake walk compared to the rescues. Good luck to your friends, and if they do choose explore the retired show dog route, it wouldn't hurt for them to start contacting breeders...all the good breeders know each other, it is a very small world in goldens.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for the kind words, but I have to admit I'm being a bit selfish as well! I'd love for my boys to have another golden to play with! I have so much respect for these folks, they're literally doing EVERYTHING they can to get this dog on the right track, so much dedication. She's more stubborn, smart, and energetic than my old Dalmatian/heeler though, and that's saying something. I just want them to experience a bit more of the fun and rewarding side of dog ownership. Where a 9km hike daily gets your dog tired, and constant training/vigilance is rewarded with a positive change in the dog's behaviour. Lol, goldens aren't perfect....but there's a reason they're so popular


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

